# Beach front 6-3-15



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well..... We went at it again after work. Second cast yielded a trout on the silver spoon. Couple casts later the spoon got whacked again. That pattern repeated till I had 3 big enough for the stringer.

Andrew tied on a down south tail and hooked up shortly after. About 500 yards from us we could see birds working just off the bar so we made a wade to them. As we approached we could see shrimp running for their lives. We both tied on a tail and proceeded to catch fish after fish till dark.

It still seems like the morning tide has produced a little better bite for tops based on our past 2 outings. We are both going to get sick tomorrow around 12 and have off Friday so we can get back to the beach house and in the the water.

Reports to follow...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going. I hope y'all wear them out. Better get it while the getting's good.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Way to go guys nice report.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report. Hope you stay on them.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Man I cant wait until 3pm Nice report


----------



## saltydawg3451 (Jun 3, 2015)

Think i might go try the surf after seeing that catch ! Lol


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Good job fellas!!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I think I have a case of intentional flu coming on! sad3sm


----------



## Pudnpops (May 19, 2012)

I can second that post. Hell i thought it was your first cast first fish. Those birds were getting on for a while. The wife and I were the ones next to you guys. How did y'all do today thursday? I have that itch to throw some tops Friday. Morning.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Pudnpops said:


> I can second that post. Hell i thought it was your first cast first fish. Those birds were getting on for a while. The wife and I were the ones next to you guys. How did y'all do today thursday? I have that itch to throw some tops Friday. Morning.


We limited this afternoon, will have a report up shortly.

Bro come down and whack em with us in the morning. We will be in the same place we were....aka surfside 2.0.


----------

